# Ghost shrimp for 10 gallon



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

How many of these little guys can I have in a 10 gallon tank with a male betta and 2 emerald Cory's?

I have had one in the tank for about 5 months now and I want to get him some companions  he keeps the bottom of the tank fairly clean by the time i do the scheduled water change every week, so I thought the more the merrier. He seems kinda lonely looking seeing him hang out on the sponge filter all by himself lol. (My Betta completely Ignores him)


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I think about 5 total would do the trick not to many but not two few I think they would look lovely I've been thinking about getting some for my new tank as well.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got 10 in Freyja's 2.5g atm. They are a very low bioload, I've seen as many as 40-50 in a 10 gallon. but it seemed a bit overstocked.

Then again, anything is understocked compared to this vid i just found: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD6k2tY-ko0&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think 50 would be overstocked in a 10 (Assuming just shrimp). If you can have a colony of up to 100 cherries safely in a 10, I don't see why you couldn't have 50 ghosts.


----------

